# Three beats waltz style song



## JorgeDav (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello everyone!

Here is a waltz for flute and piano that I recently composed. It is not too god cause I just tarted learning so I am waiting for feedback. There are three main sections and the whole piece follows the form ABCB'A after a really brief introduction.

It is my first piece in this style and I am not sure how to translate the four part writing theory I have been studying to a melody and piano accompaniment texture. I tried my best but there are probably many mistakes.

Like I said, any advice is welcome since I am not sure what I did well and what I did badly.

Hope you enjoy it and thanks for listening!


----------

